# diet supplements



## pinkemz (Mar 8, 2011)

hi i am just wondering anyone tried any diet tablets or followed any plans and successfully lost weight. i am getting really frustrated now not losing any weight starting to get me down.


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 8, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> hi i am just wondering anyone tried any diet tablets or followed any plans and successfully lost weight. i am getting really frustrated now not losing any weight starting to get me down.



Hi pinkemz I don't think I would dabble with slimming pills I lost 39lbs with Scottish Slimmers but after been DX last Jan with D I gave up and slowly started gaining again so I have taken all my books out again and restarted I like the plan and know it works just have to make a few adjustments

I lost the weight then got DX with type 2


Lanz


----------



## Catareta (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there Emz - wouldn't recommend the quick fix supplements however you could speak to a homeopath.

Some diabetics are chromuim deficient - so I take that and some Ayuverdic Tincture to help sugar cravings... seems to be helping - takes a while to work though.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 8, 2011)

i tried Xenical prescribed by my GP but gave up with them and am now doing the new WW propoints plan myself (i have all the info but don't attend the meetings) and do some excercise every day and am losing weight steadily.  I really struggled for months trying to lose weight but i think i've found the method that works for me now  good luck and don't give up


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 9, 2011)

I tried some bladderwrack, which was just ?3 for 60 tabs, so I figured it wasn't much to lose - been losing a pountd or two a week whilst on it - dunno if it's due to the tabs or the diet - had no side effects..


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> I tried some bladderwrack, which was just ?3 for 60 tabs, so I figured it wasn't much to lose - been losing a pountd or two a week whilst on it - dunno if it's due to the tabs or the diet - had no side effects..



Sounds like something out of Harry Potter!  You could stop them and see if it's actually the diet


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd personally put my money on the diet too. I tend to think, if any of these supplements were as (if at all) effective as they claim to be then the NHS could save billions in prescription costs and the pharmas would be switching to them.

There is some evidence that grapefruit and maybe a couple of other foodstuffs seem to speed up fat burning but generally it's a basic formula of calories in must be less than calories out. And fat has more than twice the calorie content per gram than carbs or protein. And it's a bu**er to shift once it's put down roots.

Rob


----------



## MargB (Mar 10, 2011)

But anyone on Simvastatin should not go near grapefruit!!

I am like the others and would not go near a pill for slimming.  I take enough pills for medical conditions so enough is enough.


----------

